
H4: ‘Kids Use Google Docs, but Lawyers Still Use Word and Email’ - SuperAI
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2020/06/10/h4-kids-use-google-docs-but-lawyers-still-use-word-email/
======
garlicGum
It seems like it would be either illegal or a really bad idea to use google
docs or even gmail as a lawyer. It seems like you could be opening yourself up
to a lawsuit for breaching attorney client privilege since google can scan
every document and email created or stored on its platform.

